# Collar bone ORIF - any experiences?



## benborp (19 Nov 2009)

I've just had the procedure and I'm a couple of weeks away from my first fracture clinic. Due to the resulting time off work I've now got the opportunity to visit my wife abroad. What I'd like to know is how intensive is the rehab? I'm aware injuries, hospitals and consultants all vary but I'd like to know if getting away for two weeks is even worth thinking about.

Cheers.


----------



## I_S (19 Nov 2009)

benborp said:


> I've just had the procedure and I'm a couple of weeks away from my first fracture clinic. Due to the resulting time off work I've now got the opportunity to visit my wife abroad. What I'd like to know is how intensive is the rehab? I'm aware injuries, hospitals and consultants all vary but I'd like to know if getting away for two weeks is even worth thinking about.
> 
> Cheers.



In March 2008 I had open reduction on my clavicle, plate & bolts. Took the next day off work, then day two went back to work using taxis for a month. Not comfortable for a few weeks. Physio was exercises with a rubber band. From memory it was about six weeks before I was cycling, and a little longer before driving. Don't think I would have been happy away, but it would have been possible. If 'away' feels like home then I'd consider it possible.


----------



## bumsteer (20 Nov 2009)

If you are flying abroad, check with your consultant or GP that you are fit. If you suffered a swelling on your lung or heart they don't recommend you fly for 6 weeks.
But I imagine this is not the case with you as they wouldn't have operated on you otherwise. If it's just the clavicle you should be fit to travel.

You're lucky. A couple of months ago I had a major cycling accident and suffered a comminuted clavicle fracture, several broken ribs and a pneumo and haemo thorax. I would have loved a titanium plate but the procedure would have been too risky with a weakened respiratory system.

I was a week off work, two weeks in a sling, four weeks on painkillers and then back on the bike, occasionally at first but now everyday. I had to cancel a holiday because of the flight problem and am making an insurance claim. I have kept the arm exercised with band and weights while not trying not to shorten the muscle too much. One part of the clavicle is lying over the other but it has now sufficiently calcified that I do not expect surgery will be required. My shoulder is still a little stiff and I will have the lump for the rest of my life.

Anyway, the good news is you will be fine. Don't rush things and enjoy your time off.


----------



## benborp (20 Nov 2009)

Cheers guys. I think I'll start considering going away as a possibility now. I know I can't make any decisions until I've seen the consultant and find out if physio appointments will fit in with any travel plans I can make, but seeing as things seem to have gone well so far I'll allow myself to get my hopes up.

I've had collar bone fractures in the past, one that was as simple as could be, one that ended up with having the broken bone excised and the shoulder reconstructed and one that I wasn't aware of until it showed up on the x-rays for this injury. I just didn't know how much aftercare would be required for this type of injury and from which point I'd be starting my rehab from. But with your advice I've got a pretty good idea now, so thanks a lot.

bumsteer: I consider myself very fortunate, especially in comparison to people who have suffered injuries such as yours. The opportunity to have the fracture reduced and the shoulder returned to its previous function quickly (plus the support of my employers) has highlighted that this whole episode, hopefully, is no more than an inconvenience. One that I can even take advantage of. Possibly. Best wishes for your continued recovery.


----------



## bumsteer (20 Nov 2009)

Thanks, mate. Just seen your original thread on this with the video and x-ray. You are obviously an old hand when it comes to clavicle injuries! Did you get ORIF on the NHS?


----------



## benborp (20 Nov 2009)

Yes, I was given the options of - treat conservatively with no initial surgical intervention with a re-evaluation at three months; enter a trial that was being run to assess the cost/benefit between the current orthodoxy of treating mid shaft fractures conservatively and routine surgical intervention, where I would be blindly entered into either the surgical or non-surgical group or opt for the surgery.

I was astounded that I had the option. Considering my previous experiences - my previous collar bone injury forced a career change and created quite a financial black hole that we are emerging from seven years later (the swearing in the video isn't about breaking a bone, it's about seeing all that uncertainty return in an instant), the fact that my work is very physical, the fact that I work on short term contracts and have little to fall back on if I'm incapacitated and the fact that the surgeon was of the opinion that the fracture could well be awkward enough to merit surgery straight away anyway - I chose the ORIF.

Despite having to go through the pain of it all again, which seems to be more intense but shorter lived, I'm glad that's the option I chose. The prospect of finding myself three months down the line and requiring surgery would be unbearable. By then I'd be adrift financially and my employment prospects for the next year would be blown out of the water. As I said, I feel quite fortunate.

Sorry, seems I had quite a lot to get off my chest!


----------

